# Hello, finally.



## TheGoodFather (Feb 12, 2021)

Been a lurker for the past few days. Hesistant to get noticed. But then, I might have some problems and you may have the solution, or the other way 'round. Either way, it's bound to be good. So, hello there friends.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Welcome.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi!


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

Welcome! What brings you to TAM?


----------



## TheGoodFather (Feb 12, 2021)

theloveofmylife said:


> Welcome.


Thank you.


----------



## TheGoodFather (Feb 12, 2021)

Nailhead said:


> Welcome! What brings you to TAM?


To gain more wisdom, understanding and clarity of things that happened in my marriage. I will be posting it here soon.


----------



## TheGoodFather (Feb 12, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Hi!


Hello


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

